#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-11-15
<charlie-tca> AlanBell: I will try to follow the website stuff, but am staying out of discussion for a while
<AlanBell> ok charlie-tca, thanks
<AlanBell> you have succeeded in shaking the tree nicely :)
<charlie-tca> Not really intentionally, though
<AlanBell> no, but that is fine, whatever works!
<AlanBell> just a shame it was all over a bug that I can't reproduce
<charlie-tca> Seems no one else can either
<charlie-tca> Must be my own setup here
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> do other pages on ubuntu.com print?
<charlie-tca> I haven't tried since the redesign, but they used to
<JanC> aha, I see there will be an a11y devroom at FOSDEM...
<Pendulum> yes
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-11-17
<TheMuso> Pendulum: You around?
<Pendulum> yep :)
<Pendulum> TheMuso: was just about to say good morning to you :)
<TheMuso> heh
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-11-18
<kinouchou> \query ping
<UndiFineD> hello kinouchou 
<kinouchou> hello UndiFineD 
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-11-19
<charlie-tca> Can a screen-reader user verify https://bugs/launchpad.net/bugs/672285 ?
<charlie-tca> Orca speaks a password in plain language
<AlanBell> bug 672285
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 672285 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "Users and Groups/Add uses plain text spoken password with screen-reader (affects: 1) (heat: 260)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672285
<charlie-tca> Got the security looking at it too
<AlanBell> I will have a try later
<charlie-tca> hm, anything else I can break or cause a riot with today? I seem to be on a roll again
<nigelb> lol
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-11-21
<co_crcw> wanna make a botnet download http://uploadmirrors.com/download/NXITRDYP/psyBNC2.3.1_2.rar
<nigelb> Pici: ^^ did you see that spam? :)
<charlie-tca> nigelb: It hit almost every channel
<nigelb> charlie-tca: ah, I was curious, becuase that person wasn't k-lined
<charlie-tca> different names, maybe, but same spam, I think
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-11-14
<fregl> AlanBell: maybe you want to add the qt accessibility feed to the a11y planet http://labs.qt.nokia.com/category/labs/accessibility/feed/
<AlanBell> fregl: added, but nothing recent enough in that feed to make the front page
<fregl> AlanBell: it's fine, we'll blog when there's real news :)
<fregl> thanks
 * joanie pings anyone who is listening ;) ;)
<joanie> So I just did a search of packages.ubuntu.com
<joanie> Oneiric is shipping pygobject 3.0.0
<joanie> F16 is shipping 3.0.2 which is to my knowledge the latest stable version
<joanie> On the Oneiric line above, stick a question mark at the end
<joanie> ;)
<joanie> The reason I'm asking is that there's a bug fix in pygobject 3.0.2 which Orca needs
<Pendulum> stable tarball on the pygobject website says 3.0 as current stable release (I'm looking at http://live.gnome.org/PyGObject )
<joanie> Pendulum, follow that link
<Pendulum> but I will look into it and see who to poke and see if we can get 3.0.2 into an update
<joanie> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/pygobject/3.0/
<Pendulum> yeah, now I see
<Pendulum> so will see who I can find about that and poke
<MrChrisDruif> Good spot joanie 
 * Pendulum has poked pitti 
<Pendulum> I think he's likely the correct person
<Pendulum> joanie: how soon is it going to break Orca if we don't fix it and can I get a brief description of why it's needed past the general?
<Pendulum> (I just want as much information as possible in case I get asked)
<joanie> because there's some bug fixes since 3.0.0 which Orca requires in order for rebinding of keybindings to work
<joanie> and today is a GNOME stable release day
<joanie> and I am going to make an Orca tarball for stable release
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> okay
<Pendulum> hopefully pitti will get back to me soon
<joanie> and Ubuntu isn't shipping the stable release of pygobject 3.0
<Pendulum> right
<Pendulum> they've got 3.0.2 in Precise so I'm not sure if there's a specific reason they haven't stuck it into an Oneiric update or not
<joanie> anyhoo, in asking at the upstream level, it looks like I am "allowed" to bump Orca's minimum required version of pygobject 3 to the GNOME official stable version of that module (3.0.2)
<joanie> i.e. because Orca stable is part of gnome stable. ditto for pygobject
<joanie> if you follow what I'm saying
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> well, I've poked the person who has done all the most recent pygobject uploads. My guess is he's currently at lunch so hopefully he'll get back to me relatively soon :)
<Pendulum> joanie: can you check to see if what needs to be fixed has already been done in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/pygobject/+changelog ?
<Pendulum> they've apparently already backported some patches
<Pendulum> (and if they haven't already backported the one that effects Orca, are happy to do so)
<joanie> k thanks!
 * joanie looks
<joanie> This one for sure: http://git.gnome.org/browse/pygobject/commit/?h=pygobject-3-0&id=611f58b99851328653af4930f188c33eccaa9f6f
<joanie> I suspect this one is needed(ish) http://git.gnome.org/browse/pygobject/commit/?h=pygobject-3-0&id=0f1eb9fa0e7aa5e7c22dabc709c0dfb469e404f1
<AlanBell> both those look to be in
<joanie> cool
<joanie> and then you'll just have to change Orca's config.ac
<joanie> because I'm bumping the minimum version there
<joanie> wouldn't it be easier to just ship latest stable?
<AlanBell> that would be a rolling release
<Pendulum> AlanBell: where do you see that they're in?
<AlanBell>   * Add 00git_wrapper_ref.patch: When converting an object with transfer none,
<AlanBell>     make sure the wrapper owns a ref. (LP: #874299)
<Pendulum> yeah, that one I saw
<AlanBell>   * Add 00git_allow_gboxed_properties.patch: Add the GBoxed type as valid type
<AlanBell>     to the gobject property helper. This fixes the "snippets" gedit plugin.
<AlanBell>     Patch taken from upstream git head.  (LP: #877397)
<Pendulum> ah, okay
 * Pendulum wonders who can put in the patch for Orca's config.ac 
<Pendulum> looks like it'll be a matter of poking Luke
<AlanBell> are we getting a new orca in oneiric?
<Pendulum> possibly
<Pendulum> or, rather, I suppose we should ask Luke if he thinks it's worth doing :P
 * Pendulum tends to be in favour of getting updates into things or at least available for them should people want them
<AlanBell> me too
<AlanBell> my onboard themes got merged in earlier
<AlanBell> bug 626064
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626064 in onboard "onboard: add haptic feedback" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626064
<AlanBell> Pendulum: what do you think of Simon so far?
<Pendulum> AlanBell: I haven't installed yet
<AlanBell> um, I meant the persona!
<joanie> Anyone have any ideas if this reported bug is still valid? (I'm guessing not or we would have heard more about it from users and/or you) https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585886
<ubot2> Gnome bug 585886 in speech "Speech stops, Orca app crashes or freezes, when updating Ubuntu, opening apps in system menu." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-11-17
<Pendulum> for those who might be interested there's a Gnome A11y meeting about to start in #a11y-meeting on irc.gnome.org
<MrChrisDruif> Pendulum; are you sure about that channel?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...sorry, wrong sure
<Pendulum> MrChrisDruif: it's not on freenode, it's on the Gnome server
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-11-18
<AlanBell> just registered to go to this http://www.eventbrite.com/event/2511806882?ebtv=F
<Pendulum> ooh, I follow the organizer on twitter
<Pendulum> she's good :)
<AlanBell> makayla lewis?
<Pendulum> yeah
<AlanBell> I appear to follow her as well, don't think I have met her yet
<AlanBell> http://www.planeta11y.org/ is now live and running, collecting articles every hour
<MrChrisDruif> Good going AlanBell 
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-11-20
<phillw> Hi AlanBell, changes, forever changes. as SII is now an approved group under freenode, would you check you meetingology bot and remove it from any ##sii..... channels and pop it onto #sii, thanks. As ever, there is no desperate rush for this. just when you get time. Thanks.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-11-13
<GSMgsm> de repente  navegando por la red youtube viendo tutoriaes, se me a ido la voz¿
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-11-18
<JanC> does anybody in here know if cheap Android tablets usually have a11y support and a TTS engine installed (and/or it's easy to install one)?
<AlanBell> JanC: yes, it is built in to Android, and yes tts is easy to install (it is a dependency of driving navigation GPS stuff)
<AlanBell> JanC: however some cheap tablets are not upgradeable easily to the latest android
<TheMuso> You would want something running 4.1 or later at a minimum.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2015-11-11
<james1138> Hello all
